# More Ebay Insanity



## vsmith (Jan 2, 2008)

http://cgi.ebay.com/Lionel-101-stea...3cb203a843

This jewel could be yours for only a $100 bucks! 

Oy Vey, ya'd think some of these guys would actually research what these things actually sell for before they post them


----------



## rdamurphy (Jan 3, 2008)

That's not as bad as this one: 

http://cgi.ebay.com/VINTAGE-TYCO-HO...104499?pt=Model_RR_Trains&hash=item2c5b3a3d73 

Truly awesomelly amazing! 

Thanks! Robert


----------



## vsmith (Jan 2, 2008)

Holy Shee-iitte! I HAD that set as a kid! 

The Goll Danged thing only worked for a few days before the loco crapped out !!! Ended up dumping the whole set for a few bucks years later, NO ONE wanted to touch Tyco with a ten foot electric cattle prod back then LOL.


----------



## JohnM (Mar 3, 2010)

Hey, really like Corona Beer? Here is a ART Corona Reefer, $199 obo...... 

http://cgi.ebay.com/LGB-G-SCALE-COR...055875?pt=Model_RR_Trains&hash=item230f178883


----------



## Gary Armitstead (Jan 2, 2008)

That set seems to be circa mid to late seventies or later. I had quite a bit of Tyco stuff during my teen years when I couldn't afford the pricier trains- 1955 to 1958. It wasn't too bad then quality-wise.


----------



## Dr Rivet (Jan 5, 2008)

WOW!! 

C-10 Absolutely perfect!!! ...Oh yeah, except for the damage to the box. And of course, for those of you NOT members of TCA, the C-n [in this case 10] applies ONLY to the cosmetic condition of the item. It has nothing with the item's ability to work. So the motor in the locomotive could be totally non functional and it could still be C-10. 

I was even more impressed with the "Corona Beer" guy. He has a Delton Stroh's reefer for $199.99. 

v/r


----------



## rdamurphy (Jan 3, 2008)

Gary, the description says that you also get the original cash register receipt from a defunct department store from 1973. Which makes me wonder, why would anyone keep the register receipt for almost 30 years? That particular model, IIRC, was one of the "pickup from the front truck, motor in the back truck with rubber wheels" locomotives of the time. 

At any rate, even "brand new in the box" I don't see it being worth much more than it sold for in 1973. 

Robert


----------



## livesteam53 (Jan 4, 2008)

You all come with some wonderful items......LOL


----------



## fsfazekas (Feb 19, 2008)

LOL....sad truly sad...the only thing that would be sadder would be if someone bought them...


----------



## JohnM (Mar 3, 2010)

Okay Corona guy has competition....used for 175 obo.... damn inflation. 

http://cgi.ebay.com/REA-G-Scale-COR...484288?pt=Model_RR_Trains&hash=item1e62601a80


----------



## Gary Armitstead (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By rdamurphy on 19 Mar 2011 05:01 PM 
Gary, the description says that you also get the original cash register receipt from a defunct department store from 1973. Which makes me wonder, why would anyone keep the register receipt for almost 30 years? That particular model, IIRC, was one of the "pickup from the front truck, motor in the back truck with rubber wheels" locomotives of the time. 

At any rate, even "brand new in the box" I don't see it being worth much more than it sold for in 1973. 

Robert I agree Robert. I STILL have my Tyco HO stuff from the mid-fifties along with some Mantua. I believe this set is one from a "Toy-R-Us" type store, not something you would get at a hobby shop of the time. Very sad that people put this junk out there for high prices. What is really sad is that folks jump at this stuff like it is realy worth something.


----------



## Totalwrecker (Feb 26, 2009)

Posted By rdamurphy on 19 Mar 2011 05:01 PM 
Gary, the description says that you also get the original cash register receipt from a defunct department store from 1973. Which makes me wonder, why would anyone keep the register receipt for almost 30 years? That particular model, IIRC, was one of the "pickup from the front truck, motor in the back truck with rubber wheels" locomotives of the time. 

At any rate, even "brand new in the box" I don't see it being worth much more than it sold for in 1973. 

Robert 

Say you picked one up for a friend and stuck the receipt inside for come a settlin'' time.
You forgot about it and he never really wanted one, was going to be happy enough playing with yours....

Prices???? Back when On3 prices were high to me, LGB's were out of the question... 20 years later to my chagrin, G $cale hadn't come down much, I was just willing to spend more.

What the market will bear, and There's a Fool born evey minute, and A Fool and his money will soon be parted.... sums it up.









Happy Rails,

John


----------



## rdamurphy (Jan 3, 2008)

Y'know John, that's why I'm in Fn3 scale. When I started looking around 4 or 5 years ago, the narrow gauge stuff wasn't that different in price from HOn3 to Sn3 to On30/3. And it still isn't! The San Juan On3 cars are almost the same price as the AMS 1:20.3 stuff. 

The biggest difference is in the price of the track... 

Robert


----------



## rdamurphy (Jan 3, 2008)

Awfully proud of his work... 

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=320674387023&ssPageName=ADME:B:SS:US:1123 

Thanks! Robert


----------



## rdamurphy (Jan 3, 2008)

http://cgi.ebay.com/Bachmann-BAC830...609?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item1c19ca8371 

Thanks! Robert


----------

